# My new shop



## esteam (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

I wanna show you the pictures of my new shop. Actually it's a garage an &#305;t has three flats. Also you can see my new DRO.








And here is the upstairs. 







I need so many stuff as you see. But this shop is gonna be more comfortable than the old one.

Best regards

Erdem


----------



## itowbig (Feb 8, 2009)

ah man you got a sink to wash the hands in thats great. :bow: wish i had a sink 
its a beauty upstairs and down. hummm assembly upstairs and part making down :bow:


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice shop, I just finished a DRO instalation too. ;D






ps. in photo bucket, right click your picture, properties, copy and paste url between IMG brackets img][/img

Have fun!


----------



## lugnut (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice shop. BUT you need more stuff! There is way too much empty floor and wall space.  What does that big old 4 jaw buy the drill press go to? I really can't tell how big it is, but looks like a full load for the lathe in the background. 
Your going to enjoy that shop.
Mel


----------



## esteam (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you guys. From now on, this shop is my primary home  (oops, wife can hear)

Mel, one of my friend gave that chuck to me. He never used it. But as you see it's too big for my lathe. Actually I can use it on my lathe but I'm not sure if it may be harmful because of its weight. 

Erdem


----------

